# Η μεταμόρφωση της Caroline Leaf



## Ambrose (Oct 13, 2009)

Σπάω το κεφάλι μου από προχτές να θυμηθώ πώς το λέγανε εκείνο το ταινιάκι της Caroline Leaf με το sand animation. Η Μεταμόρφωση του κου Σάμσα, βασισμένο στη Μεταμόρφωση του Κάφκα, παραγωγής του National Film Board of Canada.


----------

